# Vesel/veselă - adverb



## irinet

Bună,

1.Cum este corect ca 'vesel'  să fie *adverb* în următoarea propoziție:

_Fata cântă a) veselă/b) vesel? 

Acordul dintre substantiv și adjectiv nu ne permite decât varianta b). 
_
2. Cum putem ști sigur dacă 'vesel' este adjectiv sau adverb în următoarea propoziție:

_Băiatul cântă vesel. _

3.Este topica cea care ne salvează în aceste situații care îmi par ambigue,  morfologic vorbind?

Vă mulțumesc tuturor celor care veți contribui aici.


----------



## alicip

DEX-ul spune:
*VÉSEL ~ă (~i, ~e)* 1) (despre persoane) Care este bine dispus; care este plin de voie bună; voios; jovial; bucuros. 2) *și adverbial (despre manifestările oamenilor) Care manifestă voioșie, bună dispoziție, voie bună; voios; jovial; bucuros. Glasuri ~e. A zâmbi ~.* 3) Care înveselește; care aduce dispoziție, voie bună. /<sl. veselu
Deci avem:
Adverbe:
_Fata cântă veselă. 
Băiatul cântă vesel. 
Fetele cântă vesele. 
Băieții cântă veseli. _
Adjective:
_Fata veselă cântă. 
Băiatul vesel cântă. 
Fetele vesele cântă. 
Băieții veseli cântă.
_

_
_


----------



## irinet

Bună,
DEX-ul nu oferă explicații sintactice.
1.Eu înțeleg că la singular, masculin este posibilă o confuzie prin poziționarea morfemului 'vesel'.
2. Dacă este corect 'Ioana cântă veselă' in loc de 'vesel', iar în acest caz morfemul este  adverb, atunci există un triplu acord morfologic: S -VB - ADV.
Nu am auzit de aceasta denumire, și nici de noțiunea de semi-adverbe.
Probabil că trebuie să mai citesc.


----------



## Trisia

Tot după topica frazei m-aș lua și eu, și aș spera că nimeresc. Într-adevăr, "fata cântă vesel" te lămurește imediat, "băiatul cântă vesel" mai puțin.

Nu am reguli de gramatică pe care să le pun la bătaie, dar am o impresie vagă că s-ar putea să poți adăuga o virgulă între verb și adjectiv (nu adverb): "băiatul cânta, vesel" și asta ar rezolva nițel din ambiguitate.


----------



## irinet

Bună, Trisia! 

Nu cred că se poate folosi virgula în contextul acesta fiindcă mă întorc la "fata cântă veselă" (adj) și nu folosesc virgula pentru dezambiguizare, neavând nici una.

Încă o dată cred că ar trebui să avem și noi 'ambiguitatea' limbii române analizată într-un capitol separat undeva.

Există oare studii publicate cu o astfel de temă?


----------



## irinet

Dar cum explicăm sintactic și morfologic această propoziție :

a) "Ea cântă vesel." (e corect?) -  adverb
b) "Ea cântă *veselă*." 
c)  Cine vorbește așa: "_Ea veselă cântă._"?

Ce este dpdv morfologic și sintactic 'veselă', în ambele situații?


----------



## robbie_SWE

Nu putem evita problema folosind "*într-un mod*"? 

1. Fata cântă _într-un mod_ vesel.
2. Băiatul cântă _într-un mod_ vesel.

Și totuși, dacă excludem "*într-un mod*" (care adeseori este inutil), rămânem cu "vesel" pentru ambele fraze.
Deci sunt înclinat să cred că "vesel" - în funcția de adverb - nu se schimbă după genul subiectului.


----------



## irinet

Problema este la 'veselă', nu la 'vesel'.


----------



## Trisia

Hello both. 

N-am știut în viața mea gramatică, dar promit că o să întreb o profesoară că nu se mai poate.

a) Fata cântă vesel = complement circumstanțial de mod, exprimat prin adverb. Formă neflexibilă, evident. De asta sunt sigură.

b) Fata cântă veselă = cred că un soi de atribut adjectival? Adică "Fata veselă cântă". Arată mai mult ca un nume predicativ fără verb copulativ.  Chiar că-mi trebuie sfat expert.
Da, consider că trebuie o virgulă aici pentru dezambiguizare, adică: "Fata cântă, veselă" și "Băiatul cântă, vesel" pentru a se deosebi de adverb, mai ales în propoziția a doua.

c) Ea veselă cântă = pe asta chiar că n-o zice nimeni


----------



## irinet

Trisia said:


> Hello both.
> 
> N-am știut în viața mea gramatică, dar promit că o să întreb o profesoară că nu se mai poate.
> 
> a) Fata cântă vesel = complement circumstanțial de mod, exprimat prin adverb. Formă neflexibilă, evident. De asta sunt sigură.
> 
> b) Fata cântă veselă = cred că un soi de atribut adjectival? Adică "Fata veselă cântă". Arată mai mult ca un nume predicativ fără verb copulativ.  Chiar că-mi trebuie sfat expert.



Şi acesta poate fi un alt punct de vedere foarte bun!


----------



## dulceata de nuci

Vă salut.

Doar un picuţ , îmi adaug şi eu "le grain de sel".
Depinde foarte ceea ce vreţi să spuneţi.
Fata cântă veselă. ---> aici "veselă" este adjectiv şi o caracterizează pe fată, ea este veselă.
Cum bine se ştie şi s-a precizat în mesajele de mai sus, adverbul este o parte de vorbire neflexibilă, deci, nu-şi schimbă forma în funcţie de genul sau numărul unui cuvânt. Când spunem "Fata cântă vesel", pui în evidenţă faptul cum cântă fata, cum face acţiunea, într-un mod vesel, nu trist... La un adică, putea să cânte şi trist, nu ? 
Avem adverbe provenite din adjective, după cum unele adjective sunt provenite din verbe la participiu.  "Vesel" poate fi adverb provenit din adjectiv, in funcţie de context. De exemplu, "fata scrie frumos". Aici, "frumos", ca şi "vesel" este adverb de mod provenit din adjectiv.


----------



## irinet

Corect. Dar ce funcție  sintactică are şi cum se susține? De regulă, adjectivul în limba română stă lângă substantivul pe care îl determină. Aici este un caz aparte, referitor la topică.


----------



## dulceata de nuci

Fata cântă veselă.
veselă, dupa părerea mea, în enunţul acesta are funcţie de atribut adjectival.  Este o chestiune doar de topică şi de a sublinia o idee...zic eu. Nu văd nicidecum funcţia sintactică de nume predicativ.
Răspunde la îtrebarea "ce fel de ?"...determină un substantiv, chiar dacă nu-i în apropierea lui.
Fata cântă vesel. Aici "vesel" are funcţia de complement circumstanţial de mod.


----------



## irinet

Mi-aş dori nişte păreri argumentate, totuşi!
Nu 'problematica' lui 'vesel' mă interesează!


----------



## dulceata de nuci

Să ne mai căutăm de argumente şi revin dacă aflu ceva.


----------



## irinet

Mda, între timp pot să avansez un răspuns la care mă gândesc de când am scris întrebarea aici, dar nu mă satisface întrucât pe mine mă interesează o analiză şi o explicație cât mai clare pentru nivel pre-universitar, chiar şcolar.

Deci, Academia Română stipulează ideea de propoziție "reorganizată accidental" (GLR, ed. univers enciclopedic gold, Bucureşti: 2010) în care putem întâlni un adjectiv lângă un verb lexical. În acest caz, funcția sintactică nu este de atribut (de parcă ar fi avut cum!).

Exemplul oferit este:

"El s-a întors [trist" (=adjectiv, funcție sintactică: *predicativul suplimentar, nicidecum atribut*) = elipsă].

De unde trebuie să ştim noi că există reorganizare accidentală? De ce 'accidentală'? Dar nu această întrebare interesează aici, de aceea,  mă întorc la subiect.

Răspunsul oferit este: din unificarea a două propoziții, ceea ce intuisem şi eu, dar se pare că şi Trisia, sau prin suprimarea, după cum spune Academia Română, celei care conține verbul copulativ:

1) *[*El e*]* trist *[*şi*]* 2) El s-a întors.

Deci, ciudat. Very!  De ce?
_
Pentru că atunci adjectivul, după mine, devine o 'copulă' reziduală. _Ar fi mult mai logic şi mai simplu de înțeles.


Ori pe mine mă interesează ceva mai concret, dacă există, să poată întelege şi un elev din clasa a VII-a/VIII-a când întreabă "de ce aşa?!"

Deduc urmatoarele:
1. Adjectivul poate sta lângă un verb lexical (din varii motive care nu ne interesează).
2. Atunci, funcția  sintactică a acestuia este de _element predicativ suplimentar.

O fi corectă logica mea?! E posibil să fie.

(Tastatura aceasta nouă mă omoară.)_


----------



## jimmyy

Fără a avea studii superioare de gramatică eu cred că
"Fata cântă veselă"
este acelaşi lucru cu "Fata veselă cântă"

Nu vad nici o diferenţă din nici un punct de vedere și în ambele propoziții de mai sus, veselă se referă la fată nu la modul cum cântă ea.
In limba română, din сâte știu eu, nu există o regula strictă a ordinii cuvintelor în propoziție.

Partea cu adverbul iar e clară, cum s-a spus mai sus, adverbul nu își schimbă forma deci
"Fata cântă vesel" - pentru mine înseamnă că în cazul extrem în care fata e tristă (poate așa i se citește pe față) modul în care cântă e totuși vesel.


----------



## irinet

Topica în limba română nu este, într-adevăr, atât de restrictivă, totuşi nu se aplică adjectivului şi locului său care, *de regulă,* poate fi ante sau postpus substantivului pe care îl determină, dar nu mereu (!).

Pot exemplifica cele zise astfel:

1. Eşarfa verde este acasă.
2. Eşarfa este acasă verde. 

Dar se poate:
1. Fata veselă este acasă.
2 . Fata este acasă veselă. (regula nu se aplică(!)
     Fata cântă veselă. 
*     Cum e fata*? 
Întrebare pentru ambele cazuri: 'veselă' -atribut adjectival.  Poate că doar aşa este corect.


_Dar, exact cum ai subliniat prin explicația oferită mai sus, şi 'Fata cântă *vesel*' sună un pic ciudat._

De aceea, mă gândeam la 'semi-adverbe', noi neavând aşa ceva.

În fine, cred totuşi că am rezolvat cazul.


----------



## jimmyy

irinet said:


> 1. Eşarfa verde este acasă.
> 2. Eşarfa este acasă verde.
> 
> Dar se poate:
> 1. Fata veselă este acasă.
> 2 . Fata este acasă veselă. (regula nu se aplică(!)
> Fata cântă veselă.



Acum m-ai convins şi mai mult că de fapt nu este nici o problemă, mă explic:
Mai sus ai dat exemplu cu verbul "a cănta", acum cu "a fi", păi nu e aceaşi mâncare de peşte nu?
Când foloseşti "a fi" atunci numele predicativ trebuie să se acorde cu subiectul ca în toate
exemplele astea
(cele în care numele predicativ e exprimat de un adjectiv).

Rămânând la formularea cu a cânta:

Corect e să spui: "Fata cântă frumos"
Nu poţi să spui "Fata cântă frumoasă"
Poţi să spui Fata frumoasa cântă, sau Fata frumoasa cântă frumos.

Deci "Fata cântă veselă" nu este corect, (după parerea mea), sau dacă poate fi considerată corect (poate în vre-un caz gramatical extrem) atunci rămân la părerea mea de mai sus că de fapt este vorba de Fata care este veselă şi nu despre cântat, pt că dacă se referea la cântat atunci trebuia sa fie adverb şi adverbul este "vesel" nu "veselă".

De aceea ceea ce cauţi tu nu găseşti pt că de fapt nu e corectă formularea aceea.


(P.S. Scuze de scrierea fara diacritice, am un browser mai de moda veche pe netbook care nu stie UTF8...)_ -> Încercă aici: romanian.typeit.org_.


----------



## irinet

1.În exemplul meu, 'a fi' este verb lexical şi nu copulativ. Deci ...

2. Problema care mă frământa se referea la 'vesel/veselă', nu la 'frumos/frumoasă'.

3.Oricum se pare că mi-am limpezit-o prin exemplele date mai sus.


----------



## jimmyy

irinet said:


> 1.În exemplul meu, 'a fi' este verb lexical şi nu copulativ. Deci ...
> 
> 2. Problema care mă frământa se referea la 'vesel/veselă', nu la 'frumos/frumoasă'.
> 
> 3.Oricum se pare că mi-am limpezit-o prin exemplele date mai sus.



Păi cum sa nu fie verb copulativ... deci wikipedia şi academia română se înşeală?

pe wikipedia scrie la adresa următoare:
https://ro.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nume_predicativ

"Numele predicativ formează împreună cu un verb copulativ predicatul nominal.
Exemple de verbe copulative:


a fi(când nu are sensul de a se afla, a se găsi, a exista)
Ex: Claudia _este_ *isteață*. (unde *isteață* este nume predicativ)"

în exemplul tău tu zici mai sus:
"Fata este acasă veselă" păi ce este veselă atunci? care este diferenţa dintre exemplul tău şi cel de pe wikipedia... la ei este isteaţă la tine veselă, la ei este nume predicativ la tine nu e... (faptul ca l-ai adaugat pe "acasă" nu schimbă nimic).

Sincer nu pretind că sunt un expert pentru că nu sunt, şi nu ştiu ce înseamnă verb lexical, dar asta cu veselă - isteaţă este totuşi la mintea cocoşului şi dacă este nevoie deschid şi cărţile de gramatică să te conving că "veselă" e nume predicativ şi că "a fi" este verb copulativ în propoziţia "Fata este acasă veselă".

(_Comments not related to the actual answer have been removed by the moderator_)


----------



## farscape

Vă rog să folosiţi romanian.typeit.org sau meniul cu omega din ferestra de editare dacă nu aveţi o tastatură cu caractere româneşti.

farscape - moderator


----------



## farscape

Nu ştiu de ce dar mie-mi sună mai bine la trecut:

Fata, veselă, cânta la pian (_când a venit Gigel..._)
Fata cânta, veselă, (_când a venit Gigel..._)

Cât despre virgule, nu cred să am prea multe :0

Later,
f.


----------



## irinet

Păi,  nu am nimic împotrivă să deschizi cărți de gramatică.
În exemplul meu 'este acasă', verbul 'a fi' înseamnă 'a se afla'. Simplu. Mai mult, nu am ce comenta.


----------



## irinet

farscape said:


> Nu ştiu de ce dar mie-mi sună mai bine la trecut:
> 
> Fata, veselă, cânta la pian (_când a venit Gigel..._)
> Fata cânta, veselă, (_când a venit Gigel..._)
> 
> Cât despre virgule, nu cred să am prea multe :0



Bună,
'Long time, no see!'

M-ai făcut curioasă:

De ce ai pus 'veselă' între virgule?
Ai luat exemplul de undeva sau l-ai scris tu, Farscape?


----------



## jimmyy

irinet said:


> Păi,  nu am nimic împotrivă să deschizi cărți de gramatică.
> În exemplul meu 'este acasă', verbul 'a fi' înseamnă 'a se afla'. Simplu. Mai mult, nu am ce comenta.



Deci tu zici ca in 
Fata este acasă veselă    "este veselă" nu este verb copulativ + nume predicativ doar pt că l-ai adăugat pe "acasă" 
Iar dacă zici 
Fata este veselă
atunci aici este într-adevăr vb copulativ + nume predicativ?


----------



## irinet

Te-ai prins parțial! 

Nu ai decât în exemplul oferit de tine: 





> 'este vesela'


  Eu am dat un alt exemplu, doar 'este acasă veselă'!

Şi te întorci, fără să vrei, la problematica adjectivului 'veselă'!
_
CA să fie ce doreşti tu, ar trebui două verbe 'a fi' sau acelasi, dar cu 2 valori: _

_lexical: 'este acasă...' _
_copulativ: '...şi este veselă_
_Dar nu este aşa. Mai mult, 'veselă' este atribut în exemplul meu 'Fata este acasă veselă'.
- 'acasă' (adverb - fs circumstantial de loc: "Unde se află/este fata?")
- 'veselă' (adjectiv - fs atribut: "Cum e fata?")
_

_Şi nu poziţia unui cuvânt poate schimba datele problemei, fiindcă în "Fata este veselă acasă", analiza este aceeaşi. În orice poziție îl pui în propoziția aceasta, 'veselă' determină cuvântul 'fata'._

Şi, de data asta, nu e simplu.


----------



## powerspy

„Fata cântă veselă.” = *EPS* (element predicativ suplimentar, nu are funcție, analiză) deoarece determină atât substantivul (fata veselă) cât și verbul (cântă vesel), cu alte cuvinte, propoziția ar suna astfel :„ Fata cânta _vesel(ă)_, ea _veselă_.” sau „Fata _veselă_ cântă _vesel(ă)_.”

Atunci când lexemul așezat după verb și are persoană (veselă, vesel - „El mânca vesel”) avem de a face cu un EPS.



EPS:

S-a întors _profesor_ in satul natal. (el profesor, s-a întors profesor)
Fata aleargă _voioasă_. (ea voioasă aleargă voios - folosesc genul masculin pentru a sublinia diferența)



Nume predicativ / adverb (diferite funcții):

A devenit _profesor_ în satul natal. (*nume predicativ* cerut de verbul copulativ „a deveni”)
Băiatul aleargă _încet_. (*adverb*, aici complement circumstanțial de mod. Este cerut de verbul „_a alerga_” și explicitează felul băiatului de a alerga,          nicidecum nu ne indică faptul că băiatul este încet)


----------



## irinet

Bună,

Deci postarea 13 rămâne valabilă. Poți să-mi zici sursele, te rog? Vreau şi eu să citesc mai mult fiindcă tot o ciudățenie mare rămâne acest EPS. Deci, constant că este EPS şi nu fac nici o analiză?! 
a) Adică nu constat că este adjectiv? 
b) Are aparență de dualitate.


----------



## powerspy

Nu am surse, sunt în clasa a XII-a și fac pregătire la gramatică. Nu ai cum să faci analiză de vreme ce poate fi atât adverb, cât și adjectiv. Ideea e că dacă lexemul determină două părți de vorbire, atunci este *EPS*.

Poți spune:    „_Floarea/Trandafirul miroase frumos._”

Dar nu poți spune:     „_Floarea/Trandafirul miroase frumoasă._”


În acest caz avem de-a face cu un *adverb*.


----------



## irinet

Ok. Bănuiam că eşti încă la şcoală, ceea ce este foarte bine fiindcă pari a fi în temă, dar nu ţi se pare ciudat  acest EPS? Fără valoare morfologică doar pentru că a) topica nu îl susține ca adjectiv şi b) acordul cu substantivul din acest caz nu îl susține ca adverb?
Cred că am fi putut totuşi introduce noţiunea de 'semi-adverbe', astfel demonstrându-i caracterul dual aparte.

Şi mai am o întrebare, acest EPS este sintactic denumit astfel? Dacă nu, atunci cum este argumentată această noţiune?

Vezi tu,  până şi numele predicativ are o analiză aparte, el fiind o funcție sintactică, fără a fi totuşi o parte de propoziție, aparținând unei alte analize la nivel sintactic, mai exact, a predicatului nominal, care, de altfel, este partea de propoziție în cauză, ca mai apoi analiza numelui predicativ să continue la nivel morfologic. Deci această ciudățenie gramaticală conține practic două funcții sintactice. De ce nu s-ar putea vorbi atunci şi de două valori morfologice comasate când ne referim la EPS?

Sau cum vezi tu această analiză?


----------



## powerspy

Când am încercat să dau explicații de genul acesta, profesorul a zis că ar fi trebuit să mă înscriu la filozofie sau mă ironiza...Mai ales la analiza frazei am avut asfel de curiozități, dar nu numai. Îți dau un exemplu:


_Mă bazez pe cine vreau.  _(pe cine = complement direct,_ vreau ce? pe cine._ forțat și ilogic)


Eu am gândit astfel fraza:


_Mă bazez pe cine vreau *să mă bazez*_.



(pe cine = _complement indirect_ _cerut de verbul „a se baza” -_ verbul _„a vrea”_ este normal a fi cerut de „_a se baza”, _dar analiza frazei te obligă să-l tratezi în componența propoziției pe care o introduce, ceea ce mie mi se pare o regulă restrictivă inutilă, care, în anumite cazuri, ridică probleme, ca aici.)


----------



## powerspy

Caută și tu într-o gramatică a academiei răspunsul, sau vezi aici.


----------



## irinet

E foarte bun exemplul tău deoarece aduce în discuție din nou *elipsa. *Astfel, vorbim de elipsă în cazul tău, dar şi a _elementului predicativ suplimentar._

La o primă analiză, eu văd această construcție relativă, "pe cine", ca pe un complement a_sociativ (_*CI *pe care îl menționezi tu) _. _E adevărat că analiza gramaticală a limbii române nu dă posibilitatea unei alte analize, cea a structurii de adâncime, adică dicolo de aparențe, cum e cazul oferit aici de _prepoziția 'pe'_ , care, la nivel formal, zic eu, ne oferă imediat complementul direct. Ceea ce aş zice că este fals pentru că există o motivație morfologică: _*reflexivitatea *_('a *se* baza') _*atrage după sine intranzitivitatea, şi nu tranzitivitatea (intranzitivitate ce ar putea fi percepută şi ca o modalitate verbală, categorie gramaticală nedezvoltată în limba română suficient). 

Deci, îți dau dreptate când afirmi că 'pe cine' este complement indirect!*
_
Un alt exemplu, cum ar fi, _"Mă spăl _*pe față*", ar trebui să ne dea un *complement* de mod [sau de *circumstanță*], şi *nu* un *CD. 
*
Oricum, 'pe față' este un complement indirect fiindcă întrebarea este '*pe ce' *şi nu 'pe cine', deşi eu aş întreba 'cum mă spăl'.
_
O să caut sursa oferită de tine. Îți mulțumesc. Întotdeauna este bine să întrebi până îți găseşti răspunsurile chiar dacă, uneori, le găsim mai greu.
_
Aş mai menționa că elipsa ta nu rezolvat 'veselia' din elipsa mea!


----------



## powerspy

Aș putea introduce o noțiune nouă, pe care am aflat-o mulțumită lui Dumnezeu, de „observație speculativă”. Atunci se poate explica de ce există atât de multe confuzii când punem la îndoială afirmațiile academicienilor. Ei caută o formă statornică, eliminând astfel nemotivat celelalte posibilități de analiză și nu numai. De aceea ar trebui să încerci să privești EPS-ul în modul în care l-au gândit înaintașii, apoi să-ți pui alte întrebări. Explicația e simplă, EPS determină și un verb și o altă parte de vorbire. De aici a luat naștere...


----------



## irinet

In final, am găsit într-un manual de gramatică un răspuns la întrebarea din postare. Prin urmare,  '_veselă_' este *EPS,* care determină un verb, dar *se referă şi la o altă parte de vorbire*, probabil _suplimentară, _cum e cazul cu substantivul 'fata'. Mai mult, cazul gramatical al său este *Nominativ, *'veselă' fiind adjectiv.

Ce nu pricep la această definiție este verbul 'se referă'?! 

Deci, e  un fel de_ nume predicativ, _cu precizarea că verbul cu care se află în relație este predicativ. Iar această _observație pertinentă _este făcută de mine, nu de autorii manualului.
Totuşi se ridică aici şi problema *topicii, *menționată mai sus, pe care nu ştiu dacă am observat să fie subliniată în acest manual şi care devine importantă  în dezambiguizarea analizei morfo-sintactice atunci când adjectivul este de gen masculin,  cum ar fi, 'vesel'.
Încă o dată deplâng lipsa sublinierii categoriei de *excepție,  *aşa cum o întâlnim în limba engleză. _Poate că ceea ce nu putem să explicăm ar trebui să fie excepție până vom găsi răspunsul la inevitabila întrebare pe care învățăm să o punem de la 4 ani: 'de ce'? _

De regulă, este revigorant să punem la îndoială reguli vechi asupra cărora nimeni nu a mai revenit atunci când evoluția,  oricare ar fi aceasta, o cere. Explicația nu este simplă deloc. Pe mine nu mă satisface,  de exemplu, nici numele acestei părți de vorbire: _element predicativ suplimentar!_  Pentru că îmi ridică alte întrebări, cum ar fi: 'de unde', 'de ce' a apărut sau 'ce' înseamnă 'element' într-o analiză gramaticală?! In fine, observațiile pertinente, nicidecum "speculative", pot continua.

Oricum, vreau să mulțumesc tuturor  celor care au contribuit cu idei la această postare pentru că  au fost de un real ajutor!


----------



## alicip

> In final, am găsit într-un *manual de gramatică *un răspuns la întrebarea din postare. Prin urmare, '_veselă_' este *EPS,* care determină un verb, dar *se referă şi la o altă parte de vorbire*, probabil _suplimentară, _cum e cazul cu substantivul 'fata'. Mai mult, cazul gramatical al său este *Nominativ, *'veselă' fiind adjectiv.


Bună Irinet. 
Ne poți spune te rog denumirea acelui* manual de gramatică*? Multumesc frumos.


----------



## irinet

Bună,



alicip said:


> denumirea acelui* manual de gramatică*? Multumesc frumos.



*Limba română. Gramatică. Fonetică. Vocabular. Ortografie şi Ortoepie *, Ion Popa, Marinela Popa, ed. NICULESCU, 2014, pp. 384-385.


----------



## alicip

Mersi mult de tot...am trimis deja un ordin ptr. a cumpara aceasta carte.


----------



## irinet

Serios? De ce ați face acest lucru? Sunteți mai mulți interesați de ESP sau îmi scapă ceva?!
Apropo, coperta este verde.
Oricum, ce mi s-a părut interesant la acest manual , şi nu am mai văzut până acum, este că editura se află în colaborare cu OXFORD UNIVERSITY PRESS. Sinceră să fiu, *şi *lucrul acesta m-a uimit.


----------



## alicip

irinet said:


> Serios? De ce ați face acest lucru? Sunteți mai mulți interesați de ESP sau îmi scapă ceva?!
> Apropo, coperta este verde.
> Oricum, ce mi s-a părut interesant la acest manual , şi nu am mai văzut până acum, este că editura se află în colaborare cu OXFORD UNIVERSITY PRESS. Sinceră să fiu, *şi *lucrul acesta m-a uimit.


Pai nu numai de EPS.  
Daca acest manual trateaza chestiuni atat de delicate, cu siguranta - ma gandesc eu - merita un loc de cinste in biblioteca mea (care numara cateva mii de volume) de prof. dr. universitar la Univ. La Sapienza din Roma.  
P.S. - In GALR (https://www.google.co.uk/#q=galr+gramatica+academiei&nfpr=1), cea in 2 volume, trebuie sa cauti o zi intreaga ca sa gasesti info despre EPS. Doar Ion Coteanu si Ada Iliescu ne mai salveaza in acest sens. Inca nu am avut timp sa caut si in noua Gramatica de baza a limbii romane (Ed. Academiei) sau in Mioara Avram, Stefania Popescu sau Dumitru Bejan, dar o s-o fac pana la sfarsitul saptamanii si o sa va spun daca acolo voi fi gasit ceva despre EPS.


----------



## irinet

În Gramatica Academiei, nu.

 Mioara Avram îl numeşte _atribut circumstanțial._

 Dar în *Gramatica Limbii Române *a lui Dumitru Irimia regăsim noțiunea de EPS drept _complement predicativ (denotă alt nivel) _căruia îi acordă 6 pagini ... , una mai confuză decât cealaltă, după părerea mea .
Şi iată un alt exemplu splendid ce ne lasă pe noi, nativii, muți în fața posibilităților _combinatorii ale limbii noastre cea mieroasă_:


*Stele nasc [umezi = EPS/Compl. Pred.] pe bolta senină.* (M.Eminescu) 
Sau EPS-ul altei epoci,

*Lui nu-i tihnea țigara decât [fumată] singur.  *(Cezar Petrescu)
 Oricum, eu îmi dorisem nişte explicaţii facile pentru nivelul de înțelegere al unui elev, nicidecum al unui student .

De aceea, aş spune că EPS-ul Valeriei Guțu Romalo sau al lui D.D. Draşoveanu/complementul predicativ/numele predicativ circumstanțial/atributul circumstanțial, etc. (de s-or hotărî odată asupra acestei sintagme aceşti lingvişti!) rămâne totuşi extrem de enigmatic şi ...  deloc cuminte, după câte se pare, cu mult mai mult de 6 pagini albe ... de completat şi de _clarificat_!

 Mi-a venit o idee... , hai să stabilim recordul pentru cine a scris cele mai multe pagini despre EPS! 

Cred că D. Irimia, aici de față,  bate toate recordurile.


----------



## alicip

Imi cer scuze ca nu pot scrie cu diacritice. Am o problema cu tastatura. 

Eu sincer, din experienta mea ca profesor universitar si profesor de liceu (e drept, in ultimii ani mai mult ptr. studenti universitari straini), nu l-as numi nici atribut circumstantial si nici complement predicativ. 

Cred ca cea mai buna explicatie ar fi urmatoarea:

In propozitia* "Fata canta vesela." *cuvantul *"veselă" *este un *EPS (element predicativ suplimentar*). 

Aceste tipuri de structuri/propozitii se numesc "structuri reorganizate". Exista doua tipuri de "structuri reorganizate":

1. cu elipsa: "S-a intors *trista*." (= S-a intors si *este trista.*) ("*trista*" este un EPS)
2. cu elipsa si amalgamare: "Il consider pe Mihai *destept*." (= "Consider ca Mihai *este **destept*.") ("*destept*" este un EPS)

Din punct de vedere stilistic, un EPS poate fi, in acelasi timp, epitet al substantivului si al verbului:

"Peste pumnii lor încleştaţi, *Dunărea se aruncă furioasă*, rupând cu zgomot cele din urmă stăvilare ce i se mai ridică-n cale. Şi în vălmăşagul acestei ciocniri de titani, fiecare val pare că strigă, fiecare stâncă pare că se mişcă." (Alexandru Vlahuţă - România pitorească)

In acest exemplu, *adjectivul *"_*furioasă*_" este epitet al substantuvului "*Dunărea"* cu care este acordat* (Dunărea furioasă) *si al verbului *"se aruncă" (se aruncă furioasă).
*
Revenind la propozitia noastra, *"Fata canta vesela.",  *aceasta se poate reorganizata dupa cum urmeaza*:
"Fata canta (si este) vesela."*

Imi plac si explicatiile de pe Wikipedia:

*Elementul predicativ suplimentar este partea secundară de propoziție care determină simultan un verb (sau echivalent) și un substantiv (sau echivalent), exprimând o caracteristică sau o acțiune simultană cu acțiunea verbului (sau echivalent) determinat, referindu-se în același timp la un nume (sau echivalent). Răspunde la întrebările: cum? în ce mod? - puse verbului (sau echivalent) - și care? ce fel de? - puse substantivului (sau echivalent).
*
_Exemplu:   Voi ați răspuns *hotărâți*._

Exista doua tipuri de EPS:

*1. Elementul predicativ suplimentar adjectival:*
Se exprimă prin adjectiv propriu-zis sau provenit, se acordă în gen, număr cu substantivul (sau echivalentul) determinat. Stă în Nominativ. Poate fi confundat cu un complement circumstanțial de mod exprimat prin adverb de mod:

_Elevii dorm *liniștiți*._ -> *element predicativ suplimentar adjectival in Nominativ*
_Elevii dorm *liniștit*._ -> complement circumstanțial de mod exprimat prin adverb de mod *(A NU SE CONFUNDA)*

*2. Elementul predicativ suplimentar substantival:*
Este exprimat prin substantiv sau pronume în Nominativ și determină simultan un verb (sau echivalent) și un substantiv (sau echivalent). Trebuie să determine un verb intranzitiv, la diateza reflexivă (se consideră, s-a întors (când are sens de a deveni), se crede (se considera) etc.) Se poate confunda cu un complement direct SAU cu un nume predicativ:

_Se consideră un bun *specialist *în televizoare._ -> *element predicativ suplimentar în Nominativ*
_El s-a întors *medic *în comună._ -> *element predicativ suplimentar în Nominativ*

_Caută un bun *specialist *în televizoare._ -> complement direct în Acuzativ *(A NU SE CONFUNDA)*
_El este *medic*._ -> nume predicativ în Nominativ* (A NU SE CONFUNDA)
*
As mai adauga de la mine (si de la altii) si urmatoarele explicatii suplimentare:
*
Adjectivul care sta dupa verb, dar se acorda în gen si numar cu substantivul sau cu complementul direct este element predicativ suplimentar:
Noaptea *se vestea *grabita*. (C.Hoga)
*Cei ramasi* în picioare asteptau _*încordati*_. (Fanus Neagu)
*Element predicativ suplimentar* este si _*verbul la modul gerunziu care sta dupa verbul-predicat*_ si_* exprima o actiune paralela si simultana cu acesta*_:
*Venea *spre mine *citind *ziarul. (*Venea *spre mine 1/ si *citea *ziarul. 2/)

*Elementul predicativ suplimentar
*
Partea secundară de propoziţie cu dublă subordonare (faţă de verb şi faţă de nume) ce exprimă o acţiune, o calitate, o însuşire sau o caracteristică, simultană cu acţiunea exprimată de verb sau sugerată de interjecţia predicativă şi atribuită uneia sau mai multor persoane se numeşte *element predicativ suplimentar*.
Partea secundară de propoziţie care însoţeşte un verb sau o interjecţie predicativă şi care face referire concomitent fie la verb, fie la un subiect, fie la un obiect direct sau indirect, exprimînd o caracteristică a subiectului sau a obiectului, sau o acţiune simultană cu acea a verbului sau a interjecţiei predicative se numeşte *element predicativ suplimentar [Gh. Constantinescu-Dobridor, Sintaxa limbii române, Bucureşti, Editura Ştiinţifică, 1998, p. 252].*
Poziţia sintactică *predicativ suplimentar* poate fi definită ca fiind realizabilă printr-un nominativ subordonat ocurent într-o structură derivată *[V. Guţu Romalo, Sintaxa limbii române. Probleme şi interpretări, Bucureşti, 1973, p. 146].*
Funcţia sintactică care determină un nume/ pronume, iar, pe de altă parte, un verb sau o interjecţie şi se exprimă prin adjective, substantive, pronume, propoziţii etc. se numeşte *predicativ suplimentar* *[D. Irimia, Gramatica limbii române, Iaşi, 2000, p. 486].
Predicativul suplimentar *este o poziţie sintactică facultativă, realizată în structuri ternare derivate, care se raportează sintactic şi semantic concomitent la un verb (sau o interjecţie predicativă) şi la un nominal *[Gramatica limbii române. Enunţul, vol. II, Bucu-reşti, Editura Academiei Române, 2005, p. 295]*.
*Atributul circumstanţial / completiv *este partea secundară de propoziţie care determină simultan un regent nominal (substantiv, pronume, numeral întrebuinţat pronominal) şi un regent verbal (verb, adjectiv, interjecţie), exprimînd caracteristici ale acestor regenţi *[C. Dimitriu, Tratat de gramatică a limbii române. Sintaxa, Iaşi, 2002, p. 1489]. (cu asta nu prea sunt de acord)*
Realitatea sintactică concretă caracterizată prin coexistenţa la nivelul aceluiaşi termen a două funcţii sintactice diferite: atribut sau apoziţie şi/ sau complement sau circumstanţial, impuse de doi regenţi de tipuri diferite: nume şi verb, sau de antecedent nominal şi un regent de tip verbal care îl supraordonează, respectiv anteordonează simultan, se numeşte *cumul de funcţii sintactice [M. Secrieru, Cumul de funcţii sintactice (elementul predicativ suplimentar), Iaşi, Editura Polirom, 2001]. (cu asta sunt de acord doar partial)


I. conform naturii morfologice a mijloacelor de exprimare deosebim:
a) EPS cu regent nominal:*
Fetiţa aleargă *voioasă*.
Ea vine *ostenită*.
*b) EPS cu regent verbal:*
Ion vine *zîmbind*.
Copilul adoarme *plîngînd*.
*II. conform structurii mijloacelor de exprimare EPS poate fi:*
a) *simplu *[Îl vedeam *obijduit*.]
b) *dezvoltat *[Tăcea *cu privirea pierdută în gol*.]
c) *multiplu *[Îi văd *speriaţi şi nedumeriţi*.]
*Bibliografie selectivă:
1. Dimitriu C., Tratat de gramatică a limbii române. Sintaxa, Iaşi, Institutul European, 2002, p.1489- 1492 (atributul circumstanţial completiv).
2. Hristea T., În sprijinul elementului predicativ suplimentar//SCL, nr. 1-2, 1998, p. 157-161.
3. Irimia D., Gramatica limbii române, Iaşi, Polirom, 1997, p. 486-491.
4. Rădulescu M., Numele predicativ circumstanţial // SG, vol. II, 1957, p. 121-129.
5. Secrieru M., Cumul de funcţii sintactice (elementul predicativ suplimentar), Iaşi, Editura Polirom, 2001.*


Sper ca aceste note explicative suplimentare sa va fie de folos. Nu stiu daca vor fi pe intelesul elevilor de liceu, dar va pot spune cu siguranta ca studentii mei universitari au inteles acest concept pe deplin.


----------



## alicip

Iata ce mai spun altii despre *EPS*:
*ON THE SUPPLEMENTARY PREDICATIVE - Anamaria Preda, Assist. Prof., PhD, University of Craiova*
1.1. Interesul lingviştilor români pentru predicativul suplimentar e justificat atât de ocurenţa sa discursivă, cât şi de complexitatea şi dificultatea analizei. De la numele acestei poziţii sintactice până la încadrarea sa într-o clasă funcţional-sintactică, cercetarea şi deciziile au fost dificile. Interesul rămâne încă ridicat, ori de câte ori se identifică o nouă perspectivă în descrierea acestei poziţii sintactice.
1.1.1. În diferitele nume date acestei funcţii sintactice, un *element constant este predicat(iv), care evidenţiază valoarea predicativă sau calitatea de purtător al predicaţiei logice: acuzativ predicativ, nominativ predicativ, predicat nominal verbal, nume predicativ circumstanţial, nume predicativ secundar, predicat circumstanţial, atribut predicativ, element predicativ suplimentar, predicativ suplimentar. În toate substantivele compuse care denumesc funcţii sintactice, genul proxim e dat de primul component.* Acesta „operează‖ - şi în denumirile examinate - încadrarea 
într-o clasă de unităţi sintactice: predicat, atribut, complement, nume predicativ. Diferenţa specifică o stabileşte termenul următor al denumirilor, cel mai frecvent fiind circumstanţial (predicat circumstanţial, atribut circumstanţial, nume predicativ circumstanţial), mai rar, altele (predicat nominal verbal, atribut predicativ, complementul calităţii / complement în nominativ, nume predicativ secundar). La câteva denumiri, primul termen nu pare a exprima genul proxim, fiind numele unui caz: acuzativ (predicativ), nominativ (predicativ), acuzativ (cu gerunziu) sau al calităţii de determinant nominal: atributiv (transformat).
1.1.2. *O denumire rezistentă în timp este element predicativ suplimentar*. Paradoxal, pe de o parte, termenul element e vag şi imprecis, neputând stabili genul proxim, respectiv încadrarea într-o clasă sintactică. Pe de altă parte, semnificaţia sa de „component, constituent‖ e conformă statutului de parte a unui enunţ. Determinanţii predicativ şi suplimentar precizează calitatea predicativă şi complementară a elementului (predicativ suplimentar). *Ultimele gramatici academice, GALR şi GBLR, renunţă la acesta şi propun denumirea predicativ suplimentar. În GALR II, acest termen este explicat astfel: „Denumirea
«predicativ suplimentar», asemănătoare cu cea tradiţională, de «element predicativ suplimentar», are avantajul de a sublinia calitatea de predicat sintactico-semantică a PS şi de a arăta apropierea sa de numele predicativ, termenul «suplimentar» făcând referire la faptul că PS reprezintă o a doua predicaţie, care se adaugă la cea exprimată de verbul regent.‖ (op.cit., 305-306).*
Conform uzanţei, numele dat unei funcţii sintactice trebuie să fie un substantiv, cu sau fără determinanţi adjectivali. Deşi, în denumirea predicativ suplimentar, adjectivul predicativ a dobândit statut substantival datorită determinantului său adjectival, acesta nu poate stabili, potrivit calităţii sale de indicator al genului proxim, necesara încadrare într-o anume clasă sintactică.
1.1.3. Propun denumirea de* predicat derivat (sau derivat predicativ)* pentru acestă *funcţie sintactică*. _*Primul component stabileşte genul proxim prin încadrarea acestei poziţii sintactice în clasa predicatelor (respectiv a derivatelor, clasă lexicală din perspectiva lingvisticii tradiţionale, dar extinsă în mod justificat şi la nivel sintactic). Cel de-al doilea termen (derivat) stabileşte diferenţa specifică între predicatul cu funcţie matricială şi predicatul derivat, cu funcţie dobândită prin reorganizare sintactică, alt predicat decât cel sintactic. În cealaltă variantă, termenul secund predicativ indică baza derivativă, supusă unor transformări sintactice, la fel ca termenii nominal, verbal / postverbal, adjectival / postadjectival etc. Numele predicat derivat indică încadrarea în clasa predicatelor semantice şi face referire la procesul de derivare, prin care predicativitatea unui enunţ de bază se păstrează sub forma unei predicaţii logice atribuite unui nume, nu sub forma unui predicat sintactic.*_
1.2. De-a lungul timpului, încadrarea acestei funcţii într-o clasă sintactică a fost făcută în mod diferit.
1.2.1. În Gramatica Academiei, lucrare reprezentativă pentru gramaticia tradiţională, se atrage atenţia că „*Partea de propoziţie numită element predicativ suplimentar are o situaţie specială în rândul părţilor secundare de propoziţie prin faptul că se referă în acelaşi timp la un nume şi la un verb* [...]‖ (GA II, 76). Observaţia următoare: „*Ca înţeles, această parte de propoziţie se apropie mult de predicat, deci de o parte principală de propoziţie [...]‖ (idem) e justă. Prin această asemănare, elementul predicativ suplimentar „se situează la limita cu părţile principale‖ (idem), iar, prin dubla dependenţă, se aseamănă cu părţile secundare de propoziţie, dar se şi deosebeşte de acestea. Asemănarea cu predicatul este extinsă de autorii GA şi la „mijloacele de exprimare de acelaşi fel ca la predicat: se distinge şi aici construcţia nominală de cea verbală‖ (ibidem, 78).*
1.2.2. Autoarele GALR II situează construcţiile cu predicativ suplimentar în rândul construcţiilor legate de grupuri, opuse grupurilor sintactice propriu-zise, mai precis în cadrul structurilor reorganizate ale grupului verbal (op.cit., 8-9). Totodată, plasează funcţia de predicativ suplimentar în rândul „funcţiilor
reorganizate, funcţii ocurente numai în unele utilizări, dobândite ca efect al reorganizărilor sintactice‖ (idem). În capitolul „Funcţii sintactice‖, un prim subcapitol este intitulat „Predicatul şi predicaţia‖. Acesta include: predicatul, numele predicativ, complementul predicativ al obiectului şi predicativul suplimentar.
1.2.3. Autorii GBLR încadrează predicativul suplimentar în rândul funcţiilor sintactice din grupul verbal, subgrupa „poziţiilor sintactice apărute prin reorganizare‖,
alături de complementul posesiv şi de complementul de agent.
1.2.4. Dacă admitem derivarea ca procedeu sintactic prin care apar poziţii sintactice noi, ca efect al unor transformări sintactice, vom fi de acord şi cu existenţa derivatelor: complement posesiv şi de agent, predicat derivat (sau derivat predicativ), provenite din poziţii sintactice matriciale. Acceptarea derivării şi a derivatelor sintactice justifică încadrarea predicatului derivat (sau a derivatului predicativ) în clasa predicatelor (sau a derivatelor sintactice). 

In parte sunt de acord cu ce spune aceasta autoare. Oricum, raman de parerea ca denumirile de EPS (element predicativ suplimentar) sau PS (predicativ suplimentar) sunt cele mai potrivite pentru a defini aceasta functie sintactica. Fara urma de indoiala, aceasta este una dintre cele mai enigmatice, delicate si dificile "probleme/capcane" ale gramaticii limbii romane.

P.S. - Sunt partial de acord si cu observatia ta! 


> Deci, e un fel de_ nume predicativ, _cu precizarea că verbul cu care se află în relație este predicativ. Iar această _observație pertinentă _este făcută de mine, nu de autorii manualului.



Dar as mai adauga ceva si de la mine, de la altii mai intelepti adunate. In acest sens, redau mai jos o analiza a versurilor eminesciene facuta de *Miora Kozak (Republica Moldova)* cu care sunt total de acord:

„Cum un cucurigu poate fi *adânc, duios, demonic?!*” (_*Antropomorfism - Mihai Eminescu*_). Antiteza romantică creează epitetul oximoronic (antitetic sau contrastiv) ce stabileşte o relaţie de opoziţie semantică între determinanţi, într-un registru parodic, antropomorfic. „Duiosul” şi „demonicul” stau 
într-o _coincidentia opositorum_ specifică limbajului poetic eminescian. „Duiosul” e chipul angelic, cu profunzimi de „adânc”, aşezat în dihotomie cu demonicul, generând o umanizare a unui sunet onomatopeic („cucurigu” – precedat de articolul nehotărât „un”) ce este cuprins în fiinţa naturii.
*Tripla determinare prin adjective-epitete sau prin element predicativ suplimentar sporeşte expresivitatea textului poetic, nuanţând însuşirile atribuite substantivului regent, prin enumerarea determinanţilor adjectivali care califică. Adjectivul este un adjunct al unui grup nominal, iar adjectivul-epitet cu funcţie sintactică de element predicativ suplimentar are dublă subordonare, unui nominal şi unui verbal*.


----------



## irinet

În concluzie, _*complicăm şi nu simplificăm*! _

_elipsă, amalgamare, reorganizare, unde deja vorbim de pragmatică;_
_analize în multiple planuri semantice, stilistice;_
_subordonare multiplă sau complementaritate;_
_incipituri ale unor concepte noi de referință sau de determinare care nu ţin de structura de suprafață;_
_analize în cadrul structurii de adâncime, când ne interesează tocmai structura de suprafață la nivel sintactic şi morfologic nerezolvată, după părerea mea, fiindcă dacă vorbim de o dublă determinare a unui grup sau altul, atunci trebuie să vorbim şi de o dublă funcție morfologică (semi-adverb / semi-adjectiv) fără să amestecăm teoriile lingvistice între ele._
_şi multe, multe altele, că doar nu putem noi rezolva problematica EPS-ului aici._
_În fine, eu, una, m-am lămurit!  _
Eu doar mă gândeam dacă un elev în clasa a VIII-a ar putea înțelege acest EPS, iar mai apoi, dacă l-ar recunoaşte într-un text dat la un examen?!
Mie îmi place şi ideea de *atribut predicativ*, adică nici circumstanțial, nici complement.

În fine, până în clasa a VIII-a, această sintagmă rămâne cunoscută elevilor sub denumirea de EPS, ceea ce este important de ştiut în acest _chit-chat lingvistic pe tema EPS-ului 'vesel - veselă'_. Cât priveşte doar EPS-ul, poate continuăm într-o altă rubrică.


----------

